# Galadriel's hair



## Elfarmari (May 22, 2002)

This is just a random thing I noticed, and I don't know where this thread belongs, so here it is.

It says in the sil that Galadriel's hair was radiant, as if it had the light of the two trees in it. This could have given Feanor the idea of making the Silmarils. The sil also says that Galadriel refused to give Feanor even a single strand of her hair. Gimli asking for, and receiving, a lock of Galadriel's hair was a much bigger deal than I thought! I would think that anyone who knew of her refusal to Feanor would have been astonished that she would give this gift to a dwarf!


----------



## Turgon (May 22, 2002)

That's interesting Elfamari... I've often thought the same thing. Gimli told Galadriel that he would set the strands into imperishable crystal and make them an heirloom of his house - it must have been a treasure indeed (if he ever got around to it... )


----------



## Rangerdave (May 22, 2002)

I can see two possible answers to why Galadriel was willing to give a Dwarf a lock of her hair.

1. She never liked Feanor all that much.
2. She had three full ages to mellow out about her hair.

I personally like #1. The rivalry between her and Feanor is a big deal in the Unfinished Tales. Probably due to the dislike Feanor held for Galadriel's Grandmother.

RD


----------



## Lantarion (May 23, 2002)

First of all, Elfarmari, that is definately the single funniest signature I have ever set eyes upon. Secondly, I think Galadriel was very concerned with her hair (using specialized shampoos and conditioners, that sort of thing), and only gave it when requested and when she felt that the asker was worthy of her divine radiance. Quite self-centered, if you ask me.  j/k
But seriously, I think the person receiving the lock of hair had to be important, powerful or a close friend of Galadriel's. Fëanor was quite tempermental, and I can understand why Galadriel didn't want to give a piece of her head to him.  Ok, bad wording, but you get my point.


----------



## Camille (May 23, 2002)

Yes Galadriel percived the darkness of Feanor, and in Gimli see saw a true heart!!


----------



## Elfarmari (May 23, 2002)

I'm glad you like my signature, Pontifex! If you want to know what the words mean, I posted them in the sig contest in the Prancing Pony.

Although I've read the sil at least five times, I had never realized that Galadriel's hair might have been responsible for the Silmarils, and consequently the fate of ME in the ages to come.


----------



## Tarien (May 23, 2002)

Feanor probably demanded her hair.

Gimli asked _more_ than politely.

Just my random thoughts.


----------



## kalwa_Avar (May 23, 2002)

Besides, if you were her who would you give your hair to? Some evil mean dark elf who didnt ask at all nicely or a very polite nice darwf who was already becomeing friends with another elf? (I know who i would chose )


----------



## shadowfax_g (May 25, 2002)

Galadrial could not refuse Gimli's request as it was her who commanded him to name what he desired. Sorry about too simple answer.


----------

